# Is anyone seeing new ducks ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have really not seen any broods of mallards or pintails ???

Lots of ducks still paired off &/or fighting over hens still ???

I'm really wondering how that storm affected the hatch - How about further west ???

If this is the highest concentration of breeding pairs & if we have a late hatch - How smart is it having a early opener for ducks ???


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Fetch I was out fishing in central ND this weekend 7/28. There are ducklings of all sizes. The first of the hatch looks like they could fly very soon. The teal and some early mallards young are nearly as big as the hens. Then you will see ducklings that are only a few days old. I assume that these are the products of second nesting attempts. I would guess the nesting success is quite good. I hope for a good snow pack this winter or we will be hurting. Good Luck


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Was out varmit hunting this weekend. There are still new broods of ducks showing up. saw quite a few small ducklings. I dont think this is unusual to see them at this time of year. With the season opening in 5 weeks there will some very small ducks. Good Luck


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

My son and I spent the last two weekends canoeing on wetlands planning locations for our blinds. We got some great photos.

The ducklings are in the cattails and weeds. If you stop at a wetland and see a hen that swims back and forth without leaving you can rest assured her chicks are hiding nearby. After we canoed past an area the hen would lead the chicks to another area. We were very surprised to see 3-4 broods come out of a small section of cattails.


----------

